# French SF Soldier KIA



## tomahawk6 (24 Sep 2017)

Paris has not identified the soldier beyond saying he was an NCO and a member of the 13th Dragoons Parachute Regiment. He was killed fighting ISIS somewhere in Iraq/Syria.

https://www.stripes.com/news/middle-east/paratrooper-becomes-france-s-first-combat-death-in-anti-isis-coalition-1.489322#.WccTn1e0m70


IRBIL, Iraq — The French military has announced its first combat death in the fight against the Islamic State, just days after marking its third year of operations in support of Operation Inherent Resolve.

A member of the elite French 13th Parachute Dragoons Regiment was killed Saturday at an unspecified location in the Middle East, the military said. The unit is part of the country's special forces, which is not officially acknowledged to be in Iraq and Syria.

The coalition confirmed the death, saying only that the servicemember was killed in a combat-related incident somewhere in the Middle East and would leave it to France to release further details.

French president Emmanuel Macron issued a statement saluting the paratrooper "killed in the accomplishment of his mission for the defense of our country, the protection of our fellow citizens and the fight against barbarism."


----------

